# ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑



## MR. Sami (8 مايو 2008)

*๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*اهلا و سهلا بيكم معانا فى رابطة عاصمة الجمال

عاصمة العلم و المناره الاولى 

عروس البحر الابيض المتوسط







نظرا لكبر عدد الاعضاء الاسكندرانيه

قررنا نحن –الاسكندرانيه برضه-

افتتاح هذه الرابطه عشان نتجمع ببعض 

ونتناقش فى جميع المواضيع الاسكندرانيه

سواء مواضيع فى الحياه العامه او الدراسه 

 :smi411:-طبعا هنلاقى المجمع كله نط هنا دلوقتى- :smi411:

نفيد و نستفاد من بعض ندردش على المستوى المحلى

وعلى نطاق الرصفان و الطرق اللى تحت التصليح​*__*


حبة صور عالسريع كده 
















مين بقى بيقول معايا و بأعلى صوته انا أسكندرانى:crazy_pil 

وأكيد أكيد لو اى حد مش أسكندرانى عنده اى أستفسارات 

احنا فى الخدمه.​*_


----------



## MR. Sami (8 مايو 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*يشرفنى انى اعرفكم بنفسى *​ 
_*الاسم :سامى *_​ 
_*السن : 15 سنه *_​ 
_*المؤهل: لسه طالب فى الاعداديه*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*اهلا بيك وسطنا يا سامى 

بس احناااااااا كلنا هنا مع بعض 

أسكندرانية بقى صعيدة مش هتفرق *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*حبة صور تحفة *

*بالنسبة للتصلحيات مش عجباني مكسرين الشوارع و قبل مايصلحوها يكسروا حتت تاني*

*اكتر مكان كان مدايقني الشارع اللي فية كنيسة مارجرجس سبورتنج *

*بس ابتدت تتلم علشان الصيف بقى *

*انا مش اسكندرانية بس عايشة فيها من كام سنة*

*شكرا للموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*ينقل للمنتدى العام*​


----------



## sony_33 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

سامح فايز
اسكندرانى اصيل
ايووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة​


----------



## وليم تل (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

اهلا بيك سامى
فى منتدانا الحبيب
ونتمنى مشاركتك الجادة
وورينا جدعنة الاسكندرانية
عارف لية لانى اسكندرانى غيور
ودمت بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

انا من عشااق اسكندريه يا سامى ولكن للاسف مش منها وهى احب المدن لقلبى فعلا  .


----------



## نيفين ثروت (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

موضوع جميل يا سامى
انا بحب الاسكندريه خالص
بس مش منها
كنت اتمنى انى ازورها و اكيد ها ازورها فى يوم من الايام
علشان ابقى بين شطين و مايه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الموضوع​


----------



## lousa188114 (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*انا بحب الاسكندرية بس للاسف انا مش منها 
انا زرتها مرة واحدة بس نفسي اشوفها بعد ماتغيرت وبقت جميلة كدة
واهلا بيك يا  سامي ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

موضوع راااااائع جدا ياسامى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 
امضاء 


اسكندرانى ​


----------



## gigi angel (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

موضوع حلو اوى يا سامى

وان  بحب اسكندريه وعايشه فيها


----------



## Meriamty (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

 

اهلا بيك يا سامى 

وانا كمان بقول باعلى صووووووتى انا اسكندرااااانية 

موضوع جميل واسكندرية  دايما روووووووووووووعة 






​


----------



## MR. Sami (15 مايو 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*الحمد لله ان فى ناس اسكندرانيه بس عايزين بقى الاسكندرانيه يسألوا عن اى استفسارات فى اسكندريه و لو عايزين تجمعات تتعمل فى اسكندريه للتشرف بيكوا مشاى لو عايزين بقى فى كنيسه او كده انا فى الخدمه​*_


----------



## محامي مسيحي (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

اهلا بيك يا سامي في منتدى الكنيسه

أنا كمان اسكندراني...

يعني الميه والهوا....

يعني من بحري وبنحبوه..

أيوووووووووووووووووووووووووه


----------



## MR. Sami (15 مايو 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*اهلا بيك يا محامى مسيحىعلى دخولك الملتقى و احنا اتشرفنا بيك يا باشا*_​


----------



## emy (15 مايو 2008)

_هو انا للاسف مش اسكندرانيه بس بموت فى الاسكندرانيه وكلامهم و اسكندريه كلها على بعضها تجنن بجد _
_وهما فعلا اجدع ناااااااس_​


----------



## MR. Sami (15 مايو 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*



emy قال:


> _هو انا للاسف مش اسكندرانيه بس بموت فى الاسكندرانيه وكلامهم و اسكندريه كلها على بعضها تجنن بجد _
> _وهما فعلا اجدع ناااااااس_​



_*مفيش مشكله بس انا برده برحب بكل الناس اللى اشتركوا هى مفيش فرق بين الاسكندرانيه و الناس اللى من حته تانيه لاننا مسيحين
صح و لا ايه*_​


----------



## emy (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_صح  كده_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*اسكندرية حبيبت قلبى 
انا بعشقها ونفسى اعيش فيها 
وزاد حبى ليها باخواتى الى فى المنتدى​*


----------



## MR. Sami (16 مايو 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*خلى بالك يا​*_ _*engy_love_jesus​*_ _*انتى لو عايزه تيجى اسكندريه احنا الاسكندرانيه تحت امرك​*_


----------



## DoooDooo (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*هاااااااااااااااااااااى يا كلكم
انا كمااان اسكندرانية يا سامى 
وحابة جدا جدا انى من اسكندرية لأنى بعشقهااااااااااااااااااا...كفاية انها اتروت بدم مارمرقس القديس العظيم
وحابة كمان فكرة ان كل الاعضاء اللى يحبوا يتقابلوا ف اسكندرية او ف كنيسة من كنايسها ..دى هتبقى حاجة جميلة
ربنا معاكم كلكم​*


----------



## جيلان (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/1930/travel4223121111111111pf8.jpg[/IMG]













*انا كمان بعشقها طبعا
بس بلاش نعملها حزب كدى
لحسن ياخدونا ويرمونا برة هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*



DoooDooo قال:


> *هاااااااااااااااااااااى يا كلكم
> انا كمااان اسكندرانية يا سامى
> وحابة جدا جدا انى من اسكندرية لأنى بعشقهااااااااااااااااااا...كفاية انها اتروت بدم مارمرقس القديس العظيم
> وحابة كمان فكرة ان كل الاعضاء اللى يحبوا يتقابلوا ف اسكندرية او ف كنيسة من كنايسها ..دى هتبقى حاجة جميلة
> ربنا معاكم كلكم​*



*ايه ايه
بالراحة 
صلى عالنبى*


----------



## امل صبحى محمد (21 مايو 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

السلام عليكم 
يا اجدع ناس يا إسكندرانية 
ياه 
عندما وجدت هذا الموضوع كانى كنت فى سفر و غريبة و بعدين وجدت من اعرفه 

انا إسكندرانية و رئيسة جمعية من جمعيات صناع الحياة  اسكندرية  و سعيدة انى معكم ​


----------



## فادية (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*انا  مش  اسكندرانيه بس  خطيبي  اسكندراني  *
*وبما  ان  الايام  دي  مش بيدخل  المنتدى  عشان  ظروفه *
*يبقى انا  هشارك معاكم لحد ما  هو يقدر  يدخل  ويشارك واكيد اكيد انا  هزور  اسكندريه  قريب  باذن  ربنا*​


----------



## Raymond (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*



فادية قال:


> *انا  مش  اسكندرانيه بس  خطيبي  اسكندراني  *
> *وبما  ان  الايام  دي  مش بيدخل  المنتدى  عشان  ظروفه *
> *يبقى انا  هشارك معاكم لحد ما  هو يقدر  يدخل  ويشارك واكيد اكيد انا  هزور  اسكندريه  قريب  باذن  ربنا*​



*ده اسكندرية تنور يا باشا*


----------



## فادية (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*



Raymond قال:


> *ده اسكندرية تنور يا باشا*


 
*ميرسي  يا  رايموند دا  من  ذوقك  يا باشا :blush2:*​


----------



## MR. Sami (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*صباح الخير بعد التحيه انا متاسف لتغيبى لفتره الامتحانات بس انا اهارده خلصت​*


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*



MR. Sami قال:


> *صباح الخير بعد التحيه انا متاسف لتغيبى لفتره الامتحانات بس انا اهارده خلصت​*



*عينى عليا
كلكوا كدى خلصتوا ماعدا انا :11azy:*


----------



## MR. Sami (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*يا صباح الخير على كل الاسكندرانيه عاملين ايه كلكم انا مش شايف فى تقدم فى الموضوع
طيب يعنى هم دول الاسكندرانيه بس لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا مش مصدق​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*لا انا كمان من اسكندرية وبعشق  اسكندرية عايزين اي حاجة انا في الخدمة​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*نسيت اقولك يا سامى ميرسييي خاااااااااالص على الموضوع اللي لم شمل الاسكندرانية 
وعايزة اقولك انا قدك على فكرة لو رايح ثانوى دلوقتى *_


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*



mr. Sami قال:


> *يا صباح الخير على كل الاسكندرانيه عاملين ايه كلكم انا مش شايف فى تقدم فى الموضوع​*
> 
> _*طيب يعنى هم دول الاسكندرانيه بس لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا مش مصدق*_​


 
لاء ازاى 
ده فى اسكندرانيه كتير اوى فى المنتدى 
بس تلقيهم مش واخدين بالهم من الموضوع ​


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*نسيت اقولك يا سامى ميرسييي خاااااااااالص على الموضوع اللي لم شمل الاسكندرانية
> وعايزة اقولك انا قدك على فكرة لو رايح ثانوى دلوقتى *_



_*العفو على ايه دى حاجه بسيطه بصى انا برده داخل الثانوى
انتى من كنيسه ايه
انا دخلت مدرسه العباسيه مش بتاعه ال .......:hlp::hlp:...... طبعا انتى فاهمه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
و شكرا على ردك*_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_بتسال ليه عن كنيستى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​_


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_عادى بنتعرف اهه​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*طب هتعمل ايه لو عرفت؟
ممكن تيجي عندنا؟​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*انت مواليد 85 ليه بتقول انك رايح ثانوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*_


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

انا مواليد 1993
بس
انا بكتب فى اى منتدى كده


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

ممكن ليه لا


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

اه


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

بس انا معنديش و لا رساله


----------



## بنت الملك22 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_انت من كنيسة ايه؟
​_


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

مارجرس الحضره
و انت؟


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

ايوه
و انتى مين؟


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

لا
ليه طب ابعتيلى فى رساله خاصه


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

لا
مش رايح الكنيسه تانى الاسبوع ده و بعده علشان بنحرف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
علشان بتفسح


----------



## بنت الملك22 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*فين يا تحفة؟*_


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

فى مارينا و الغردقه
بس ممكن تقوليلى انتى مين؟


----------



## dodi lover (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

الاسكندرية من افضل الاماكن التى اتمنى العيش بها

ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

يلا يلا يلا يلا يلا 
يوقليلى علشان انا متوتر
مش عارف
ليه طب  ابعتيلى رساله خاصه قوليلى انتى مين؟


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*



dodi lover قال:


> الاسكندرية من افضل الاماكن التى اتمنى العيش بها
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع



العفو على ايه ده اقل واجب لاسكندريه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

طيب خدى الايميل و كلمينى
يلا يلا
spider_love110111******.com


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

yahoo


----------



## MR. Sami (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

lمش عارف؟


----------



## MacGyver (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

حلوة الفكرة, أنا من إسكندرية بردو, من سيدي بشر :d


----------



## MR. Sami (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*شكرا على ردك و يا رب تكون من اصدقاء الملتقى
و انت اكيد اتعرفت على الموجودين صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*_


----------



## proud2bcoptic (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

hi, ana ebteya men eskendereya we lessa gedida fel montadah, bas etbasat awi lamma la2eet eskandaraneya kteer atmanna enny astafeed men ma3refetkom ya ekhwati fel masee7


----------



## MR. Sami (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*كويس اللى كل ماحد يخش و يشوف و ينبسط بيه​*


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

فكرة جامده 

وانا اسكندراااااااااااااانيه طبعا وافتخر :d


----------



## M a r i a m (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*وااااااااااااء*
*اانا مش اسكندارنية بس بموت فى اسكندرية ولهجتها وبعرف اقلدهم موووووووووووت هههههههههه*
*وتقريبا كل سنة بنزلها *
*بس برضه بفتخر ببلدي:t30::t30::t30:*
*وعايزة انضم معاكم ماليش دعوة هه*​


----------



## MR. Sami (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*



y_a_r_a قال:


> *وااااااااااااء*
> *اانا مش اسكندارنية بس بموت فى اسكندرية ولهجتها وبعرف اقلدهم موووووووووووت هههههههههه*
> *وتقريبا كل سنة بنزلها *
> *بس برضه بفتخر ببلدي:t30::t30::t30:*
> *وعايزة انضم معاكم ماليش دعوة هه*​





LOVE FOR ALL قال:


> فكرة جامده
> 
> وانا اسكندراااااااااااااانيه طبعا وافتخر :d



_*ده شرف للمتلقى انه ناس مش اسكندرانيه عايزه تنضم و شكرا على مرورك يا يارا
اما انتى يا love for all طبعا بنرحب بيكى هنا فى الملتقى بس ياريت
كل واحد او واحده تخش تقول بيانتها علشان نتعرف اكتر صح و لا ايه
*_​


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*ايه مفيش اسكندرانيه كمان و لا ايه خلاص بقى لو مفيش انا حقول المشرف يلغى المووضوع​*


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

ايه ده انت مستعجل كده ليه يا عم اتقل شويه الاسكندرانيه كتير والحمد لله انا اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسككككككككككككككككككككككننننننننننننننننننننددددددددددددددررررررررررررررراااااااااااااننننننننننننننننننننييييييييييييييييييييييييييهههههههههههههههههههههههه
وباعشقك يا اسكندريه ونفسى ارجع لها تانى


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

انا عندى ليكوا مفاجاه حاقولها لما تقولولى ايه


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*ايه 
الاول احب ارحب بيكى معايا بس احنا لازم نتعرف عليكى
ممكن تقوليلنا اسمك و سنك و كده يعنى​*_
*و نسيت اقول ان لو  فى 10 مشتركين معايا النهارده جم فى الملتقى انا مش حقفله​*


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

هو اسمى مش باين ولا ايه​


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*ماشى ايه الحاجه اللى عندك لينا؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

انا عزماكوا على الغدا رز صياديه وسمك مقلى ومشوى وجمبرى وكابوريا وسبيط واخطبوط واستاكوزا وطبعا سلطات خضرا وطحينه وزبادى ​


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*ده فين الكلام ده؟
اللهم انى صايم
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*انا جيييييييييييييييييييت ​*__*كل دة يحصل وانا غايبة 
على العموم يا رب يكون الملتقي بخير 
​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*ايوة صح احنا صايمين النهاردة النهارة الاربعاء يا استاذة 
دة غير رمضان​*_


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*خلاص*_
_*انتى صايمه احنا مش صيمين*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*الامل صباح الخير يا بنت الملك*_​


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*بصى يا مارى سيبك منبنت الملك دى و احده عامله نفسها قديسه مالكيش دعوه بيها انا بقولك*_
_*يلا بقى كملى*_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*سامى لو سمحت من غير اسماء اسمى بنت الملك​*_


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*ماشى​*


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

بصراحه بصراحه انا كنت باصوم عادى اربع وجمعه بس من بعد ما خرجنا من صوم العدرا وانا مش باصوم اربع وجمعه وكنت ناويه اصوم النهارده بس لما شفت ملتقى الاسكندرانيه قلبتوا على المواجع وصحيتوا حنينى لمدينتى المحبوبه فقلت ياللا نتغدى مع بعض غدوه اسكندرانى سمك بحر يجنن
انا حاتقهر السويد مفيهاش ولا بحر ولا حتى بحيره مالحه والسمك مالوش طعم وحشتينى يا اسكندري​ه


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*ايه رأيك يا بنت الملك فى الصوره اللى انا عاملها​*


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*يلا يلا هى دى روح اسكندريه اللى بتشتعل انا برده اول ما طلعت من صيام العدرا قولت كده برده لغايه اخر الفطاره​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*انا ماظهرتليش اي صور ولا في الجروب ولا حتى في توقيعك​*


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*ليه​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

ياريت تنتبهو يا جماعة

ممنوع ذكر اسماء حقيقية 

يكفي النيكنيم وخلاص​


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*ماشى خلاص انتم حتعملولى فضيحه خلاص​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*ايوة عشان انت عارف كدة كويس ومع ذلك بتعند​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

_*المهم ان انا مش شايفة الصور 
انا زعلانة خااااااااااااااالث​*_


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*بعند فى ايه​*


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*بصى يا ..... بنت الملك كلمينى على الايميلو انا حبعتهالك​*


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*بصى برده انا ازاى ببعت لواحد رساله زى اللى انتى بتبعتهالى​*


----------



## MR. Sami (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ๑۩۞█ مــلــتـقى الاســــــــــكـــــــــندرانــيــه - اجــ,ـــدع نـــ,ــ,ــاس █۞۩๑*

*مارى انتى رحتى فين؟
​*


----------

